# Free Illinois 4 CE Plumbing Class



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There are 16 seats left out of 20 click the link below to register. The class is in Orland Park on January 7th My friend Mike as well as myself will be there.

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/free-4...=email&utm_source=eb_email&utm_term=eventname

Wednesday, January 7, 2015 from 4:30 PM to 9:00 PM (CST)
Orland Park, IL

Event Details
Instructor: George Swietczak
State of IL Approved 4 hour Class
Fulfills State of IL Requirement
Course # 750-156-C4
Learn about new code changes


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

14 seats left. Come on I was hoping some of you locals would sign up so we can meet face to face, and heck cant beat free class with free food.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Seweratz... will they provide terps if I attend??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I already took ConEd, other wise I'd go.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Seweratz... will they provide terps if I attend??


terps? what's that?



Flyout95 said:


> I already took ConEd, other wise I'd go.


Never hurts to have extra hours... and free food.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Interperters..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> terps? what's that?
> 
> 
> 
> Never hurts to have extra hours... and free food.


If it was closer to home I'd come. But I'm out in montgomery.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> If it was closer to home I'd come. But I'm out in montgomery.


Just was at Illinois Supply in Aurora before closing.. surprised that they don't carry much breeching fitting above 4"... asked them.. well if you sell boiler.. what u use?? Cardboard???


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Just was at Illinois Supply in Aurora before closing.. surprised that they don't carry much breeching fitting above 4"... asked them.. well if you sell boiler.. what u use?? Cardboard???


I've never worked with them, we go through Columbia, cooper, Ferguson, and occasionally banner. A lot of our **** is bought direct too.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I've never worked with them, we go through Columbia, cooper, Ferguson, and occasionally banner. A lot of our **** is bought direct too.


Columbia in Aurora closed down about a year and half ago.. and main office still directed my calls there...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Columbia in Aurora closed down about a year and half ago.. and main office still directed my calls there...


Do you do radiant heat and residential boilers?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Do you do radiant heat and residential boilers?


 Yes!.. plumbing is too easy when using tape measure... lololol..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You're with an open shop, correct? If I'm ever off work, I'd like to tag along and learn a little about that stuff.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> You're with an open shop, correct? If I'm ever off work, I'd like to tag along and learn a little about that stuff.


I'm a OMS... sure.. u can tag along ... mostly in DuPage and northwest surburbs..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I'm a OMS... sure.. u can tag along ... mostly in DuPage and northwest surburbs..



Dupage isn't far.

Thanks man. I really want to learn more about that ****, but when I'm off and sign up for classes, as soon as they start, I get called back.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Seweratz... will they provide terps if I attend??


Click the link I provided, and they have a contact link you can ask them.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When I work on boilers, I get my parts from ILLCO http://www.illco.com/index.asp Not huge on plumbing but lots of heating and AC. The locations I deal with are the ones in Aurora, and Countryside. Once in a blue moon Elk Grove Village.



Flyout95 said:


> If it was closer to home I'd come. But I'm out in montgomery.


 My buddy Mike and I are going, we are meeting up at my apartment complex in Naperville, if you want to carpool that would be ok with us. He has a VW GTI we are taking to the class.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Had a good time at the class learned a bit got fed. I am happy


----------

